# Sky and Channel 4



## Ducky (4 Apr 2006)

Hi, can anyone tell me what I need to do to get Sky but I also want Channel 4?  Do I need to get NTL aswell and if so, how much does it cost per month? Thanks.


----------



## legend99 (4 Apr 2006)

if you have a friend or relative in the UK they can order a freesatfromSky card and activate it over there and then send it to you and you can swop in this card to view Ch4/5.
Costs circa 20 sterling, swop it into your Sky box when you want to view Ch4.


----------



## mimi rogers (5 Apr 2006)

There is a shop along the quays in Dublin City that sells this card. I have seen these cards with my own eyes by the way. Why get one from the UK when you can get one here in Dublin? I'm sure that there are plenty of other shops doing them throughout the country, especially if they are already available in Dublin. You will be able to get UTV and C4 with this card at least and that is on top of all the other channels provided by Sky. Don't forget to tune in the other channels (BBC 3/4...) manually on your Digibox.

Mimi


----------



## legend99 (5 Apr 2006)

mimi rogers said:
			
		

> There is a shop along the quays in Dublin City that sells this card. I have seen these cards with my own eyes by the way. Why get one from the UK when you can get one here in Dublin? I'm sure that there are plenty of other shops doing them throughout the country, especially if they are already available in Dublin. You will be able to get UTV and C4 with this card at least and that is on top of all the other channels provided by Sky. Don't forget to tune in the other channels (BBC 3/4...) manually on your Digibox.
> 
> Mimi



Because they will rip you off. It costs 20 sterling to buy it from Sky to a UK address...people reselling them over here will tend to charge you more than a hundred euro.


----------



## Ducky (5 Apr 2006)

I've looked on Ebay and they seem to be as little as €35.


----------



## mimi rogers (5 Apr 2006)

Ducky said:
			
		

> I've looked on Ebay and they seem to be as little as €35.


 
That works out at about 20 pounds sterling so, the exact same price as if buying it in the UK .

Mimi


----------



## Leo (6 Apr 2006)

mimi rogers said:
			
		

> That works out at about 20 pounds sterling so, the exact same price as if buying it in the UK .
> Mimi


 
I presume the ones on EBay are coming from the UK. How much are they in the shop you mentioned?


----------



## mimi rogers (6 Apr 2006)

Leo said:
			
		

> I presume the ones on EBay are coming from the UK. How much are they in the shop you mentioned?


 
I can't remember the exact price offhand but I will try to find out. As soon as I get the info I'll post it. If I wanted such a card I would buy it here in Ireland but that's just me. I imagine it would be more straightforward getting one locally. I can appreciate that some people might prefer to get one in the UK. 

Mimi


----------



## Ducky (19 Apr 2006)

I just received my FreeSat Card today.  There's a Pin Number with it.  Does anyone know what I need to do with this Pin?


----------



## jake108 (19 Apr 2006)

I have ITV and ITV 2 on my Sky box. Got the code from a friend and punched it in. Also E4 & More4 show pretty much the same programs as C4. I'd just get Sky if I were you.


----------



## Ducky (19 Apr 2006)

Hi Jake, I have sky already but bought this card to get C4 and a Pin came with it but no instructions.  Just wondering what I do with it.


----------



## Leo (19 Apr 2006)

Ducky said:
			
		

> Hi Jake, I have sky already but bought this card to get C4 and a Pin came with it but no instructions. Just wondering what I do with it.


 
Some programs can be set to require the PIN, for example, showing a 15s movie before the watershed time. Unlikely you'll need it, but keep it somewhere safe just in case.


----------



## Ducky (19 Apr 2006)

Thats great, thanks Leo.  Will try it this evening.


----------



## legend99 (20 Apr 2006)

just pop the card in, i think you should disconnect your phone line to be safe but opinion on that differs. The PIN you will need if you basically want to use some features like mentioned above for age limits.
Is the card enabled do you know?


----------



## Ducky (21 Apr 2006)

I believe the card should be enabled.  There's an error coming up saying there's a problem with the viewing card.  Any ideas of what else I can try?


----------



## kilteragh (21 Apr 2006)

Try leaving it in the box overnight with the box switched on. I have one of those UK SKY cards and it loses the channels sometimes but the overnight thing sorts it.


----------



## Ducky (25 Apr 2006)

Working grand now.  Thanks very much.


----------



## tina_cork (27 Apr 2006)

jake108 said:
			
		

> I have ITV and ITV 2 on my Sky box. Got the code from a friend and punched it in. Also E4 & More4 show pretty much the same programs as C4. I'd just get Sky if I were you.


 
What's the code for ITV


----------



## Murt10 (27 Apr 2006)

mimi rogers said:
			
		

> There is a shop along the quays in Dublin City that sells this card. I have seen these cards with my own eyes by the way.
> 
> Mimi




What shop on the quays and how much do they charge pl?

Murt


----------



## mimi rogers (27 Apr 2006)

It is on the quays on the Northside. It is near the Quill Pub. The tv shop (red building) is just a few doors down from this pub. I am not sure what the nane of the shop is mind, as for the price I haven't found that information out yet. I will have to call into them to find that out due to not knowing the name of it. Sorry.

Mimi


----------



## Ducky (28 Apr 2006)

I bought mine on Ebay for 35 euro including postage from the UK.


----------



## Ducky (28 Apr 2006)

tina_cork said:
			
		

> What's the code for ITV2? I used a code for UTV and ITV3 but not ITV2



Hi Tina, its 10.758V
SR:22.0
FEC: 5/6


----------

